# SC Dispensary bottles and first Bitters



## Kari (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 19, 2016)

Without a pic it is kinda hard to figure out what you need, but these were whiskey flasks and bottles from South Carolina state liquor stores and some of them are quite valuable depending upon which one you have, the ones with the stubby palm trees embossed on them are the most valuable, as opposed to the ones with just the logo embossed......Andy


----------



## Kari (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm trying to remember how to post a picture


----------



## Kari (Feb 20, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0202960498001554.1073741828.1476865341&type=3


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 20, 2016)

Kari . . . let your cursor rest on each icon in the header until you find the one that indicates "Insert Image."  Then left-click on that one.

  ​


----------



## Kari (Feb 21, 2016)

*Picture*

Thanks Harry!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice! There's a book written called "The South Carolina Dispensary" by Phillip Huggins that pretty cool. Check it out if you get interested in them.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 21, 2016)

You're off to a good start, Kari . . . the quart bottle is much harder to find than the jo-jo flasks.

​


----------



## Kari (Feb 21, 2016)

Harry thanks. I'd say more appropriate would be off to a slow start being that I have been digging for 17 years!


----------

